# Dubai Police Clearance Cert with past police record



## Ahmedfai (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a question. I am switching jobs and currently do not have any police case registered against me since all my loans are cleared - mashallah. However, I did have police case filed against me by 2 banks 2 years ago but they were all settled and closed.
My question here is: will i be getting a PCC/Good conduct cert? If so, will the certificate mention my previous police records (cheque counce cases) on the cert??
Thnks.


----------



## LilibethDizon (Mar 19, 2012)

*I have a question please*

Is it possible to get police clearance in dubai or abu dhabi even if you need to get it from the other state?thank you. .


----------

